# Advise on a Bow for my 4 year old



## TGUN (Apr 24, 2010)

Interested in a bow for my 4 year old (almost 5). He is shooting his sister’s recurve right now. It is 54 inches and is 24lbs@26 inches and he is pulling it about 17 inches. I put it on a scale and it is about 10 lbs at that length. He has difficulty with the overall length. In addition, because he is pulling it about 9 inches shorter than it was made to be pulled, performance is not ideal. As you can see from the picture, he is very good with it even with it’s limitations. I was thinking about getting one from the place Apex recommended in a different thread (mad dog), but not sure if that is the best route, as even the smallest one they have is designed for a 21 inch draw. Understand that you can have a shorter draw, but how much before it effects performance?. Also saw Dave talk about making one for a guy wanting one for his 9 and 14 year old on another thread.  Any ideas?? Should I get one made? cost - vs- length of time he would use it before growing out of it. He loves shooting, so I do not think he will lose interest. Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 24, 2010)

I would call Mike at Mad Dog Archery.  I have never even spoken to him, but have heard nothing but great things.  He builds lots of bows for small children.  He probably has bows that he doesn't show on his website.  I'm sure he can help you.  It's really hard to beat a bow built just for your boy for $95.  Your son could probably even pick the colors.  I don't know how he sells them that cheap.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 24, 2010)

You might also check out black rhino bows they have bows that will fit him also


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2010)

Were it me I would just get him a little solid fiberglass bow for about ten bucks or less and consider a laminated bow when he gets to be 8 - 10 years old. I guarantee you he will have just as much fun with this type of bow as he will with a more expensive one. Another option would be to make him a board bow. Maybe both of you would be tickled with a bow you made especially for him. Even after he outgrows it he will always have it as a memento. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 24, 2010)

ditto on the mad dog and black rhino, had good luck with both company's gear


----------



## LongBow01 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would go for one of the little red solid  fiberglass bows there tough as nails and when he outgrows it you wont be out much .


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 24, 2010)

tgun,
 i agree with the folks that the little fiberglass bows are the cheapest route to go for your boy, but i can make him a fine little 46" longbow.  i'll send you a pm.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a Wood bow at three rivers Archery 
Just happened to stumble across it this morn in the catalog 

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Youth+Archery+Bow+Sets++Angel+Set_c16_s234_p0_i2400_product.html



From 3rivers 
 	 Your little angel will be on Cloud 9 with this awesome archery set-up! Comes complete with 16 pound one piece recurve bow, bowcase, bow stand, quiver, arrow rest, bowstring, and 3 youth arrows. Excellent, quality construction at an affordable price. Recommended for children 3 to 5 years old. Imported through Samick Sports.

# One piece recurve bow, riser and limbs manufactured of Walnut Dymondwood
# Available in Right Hand only.
# 32" length (AMO 29")
# Draw weight 16# @ 18" (max draw 20")
# Comes complete with bowcase, bow stand, quiver, arrow rest, bowstring, and 3 youth arrows


----------



## TGUN (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank all of you for the great advise. I wanted to do the Mad Dog from Mike but he does not have any in stock and he is 10-15 weeks. I have a "promise" deadline, so I went with the Black Rhino. I agree with the cost of the fiberglass ones but "He wants a wood bow like Dad", Button pushed and wallet opened a little more.  Yup, he has me right where I want to be. Also, black rhino will exchange if it does not fit him. I will update on the quality of the Black Rhino.

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you did well.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

I have had 3 black rhino bows and they are great, riser cut to center, good looking and they shoot really good. I teach with them and have a couple of 12 year old girls students that can really shoot them! What size did you get?  i know he will be happy.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good deal! I have seen the Rhino's that Dennis has and they are sharp looking bows. I hope you two get many of shooting hours in together.


----------



## TGUN (Apr 27, 2010)

Dennis I got the 42 inch which is 15 lbs@20 inches. That should be about right for him at 10lbs@17 inches. Other cool thing about Black rhino that I found out from them is that you can trade in your bow when the kid outgrows them and they give you 75% of what you paid for it toward your new bow!!. Hard to beat their "swap for free until it fits" and the "trade in" for the confidence in knowing the child will have something that fits now and an inexpensive way to stay in the "just right" size as they grow.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 27, 2010)

You will be happy with your decision by going with black rhino bows i know i am. You cant beat there deals


----------

